# Manera de quemarse un tweeter



## igro (Jun 13, 2009)

saludos atodos los foristas mi consulta es por que segido se truenan los agudos a pesar que tienen su capacitor de paso y el amplificador esta conectado aun crosober electronico.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 13, 2009)

Distorsión.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 13, 2009)

se queman por varios motivos.

1) tension continua
2) distorciones de potencia
3) frecuencias graves (que traen una corriente alte y como el alambre de los tweeters es muy delgado se queman)
4) inyección de potencia mayor a la que toleran: es muy frecuente que la gente ponga al maximo a los equipos de potencia sin tener en cuenta si sus bafles estan bien dimensionados para tal fin.

el capacitor no los protege contra todo, simplemente anula las tensiones continuas, y proporciona energia reactiva opuesta a la de la bobina.

saludos.


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola igro, uno de los problemas que se suscitan en los amplificador es el "clipping", esto es, a máximo volumen distorsionan, generando ondas cuadradas (la válvula distorsiona más suavemente), pero en el caso de los transistores es muy a lo bestia. Las ondas cuadradas son la sumatoria de armónicos impares, lo que lleva a que en el momento de producirse la distorsión aumente enormemente la potencia de agudos en los tweeters, no porque esté en la música, sino que son generados como producto de la distorsión. En potencias grandes es obligatorio el uso de limitadores de volumen, tema tratado en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30617.html 
Podés utilizar también LDRs, en la página de Rodd Elliot hay algunos. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

Leé acá que esta una explicacion muy completa y específica para lo que estas preguntando:

http://sound.whsites.net/tweeters.htm

Saludos!


----------



## igro (Jun 14, 2009)

Muchas grasias a todos por su pronta respuesas ,


----------



## hellfull (Ago 14, 2010)

hola,mi pregunta es si un tweeter se puede quemar por que en la etapa este casi continuamente clippeando o por sobretemperatura de la bobina por estar mal dimensionado para esa etapa.

pregunto esto porque esta misma tarde en mi casa queme 2 tweeters vibe de 60 rms con una etapa que da 130w rms.

el caso esque como los clipps solo se notan en bajas frecuencias ecualize para que no sonara el tipico plop, seguia clipeando en medios y agudos,cuando de repente a los 10 minutos mas o menos de estar sonando dejaron de sonar de golpe los agudos,nose si fueron los 2 a la vez o por separado.pero cuando fui a mirarlos,estaban algo calientes,demasiado para un uso continuado,como queria hacer.

los tweeters son de estos para puertas de coches,asi que no van a 8 ohm,sino a 4.

una cosa,los clips son picos de corriente continua,yo creo que el capacitador que tiene en serie con el tweeter,este mismo quita los picos esos.o no es asi??


un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2010)

Cualquier parlante (Tweeter, Midrange o Woofer) se quema si le aplicas más potencia de la que puede manejar.
Ese exceso de potencia puede provenir de:
1) Recorte del amplificador.
2) Crossover mal ajustado.
3) Oscilaciones del amplificador.
4) Demasiada potencia del amplificador.
5) Aparición de tensión continua sobre el parlante.
6) Todas las anteriores.

*Edit*
Me había olvidado uno (5)


----------



## hellfull (Ago 14, 2010)

mm... gracias fogonazo, lastima que los tweeters no tienen recambio,sonaban muy bien...
ahora toca comprar unos tweeters de compresion con muuuucha mas potencia jejeje


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 14, 2010)

Mirà, justo justo este articulo es para vos :

http://sound.whsites.net/tweeters.htm

porquè los tweeters revientan !!!

Y acà una lectura obligada sobre el tema :

http://sound.whsites.net/clipping.htm

Que la disfrutes !!
Sds.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 14, 2010)

Se te queman por que estas usando un tweeters de 60 w con un ampli de 130 w 
Y lo del capacitor en el tweeter actúa de filtro para dejar pasar los sonidos que debe reproducir y no todos juntos 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## hellfull (Ago 15, 2010)

me vais a disculpar por mi torpeza,pero hoy que tuve tiempo de revisar esto,he comprobado que no estan quemados :S lo unico que paso,y no se porque es que los capacitadores de el filtro aparentemente se veque se calentaron y se estropearon.

pero para la proxima vez,ya se que pasa con la historia del clipping y todo eso.
muchas gracias a todos,y disculpenme


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 15, 2010)

Tatajara, no no, no tiene nada que ver. Se supone que al tweeter nunca le van a llegar mas de 3 o 4 watts continuos eficaces (depende de la sensibilidad). Se le queman porque hace recortar el amplificador. Un tweeter de 60W puede resistir transitorios de mas de 130W durante ms.
Lo que no puede resistir es mas de 60W continuos eficaces durante pocos segundos, pero para ese entonces, deberías quedar sordo y además, el ampli va a estar recortando (con lo cuál puede llegar la potencia a 4 veces la del ampli).
Hay que leer el artículo de arriba, porque los tweeters revientan...
Sds.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 15, 2010)

perdona por mi torpeza saludos


----------



## Pirateman (Ago 23, 2010)

Lo mejor que se puede hacer, es aprender de los grosos, al margen de un divisor de frecuencias bien dimensionado y calculado, empresas como JBL ponen en sus tweeters una lamparita de automovil de 12 volts en serie, la lampara se debe calcular su potencia, de acuerdo al watage con el que se va a trabajar. Si mal no recuerdo, para los jbl2404 birradiales de 40 wats rms, ponian una lamparita de 36 vatios, que al llegar a cierta potencia comienza a encenderse en los picos consumiendo el exceso de potencia, funcionando a la vez como fusible


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Seee...eso es viejo, pero para HiFi eso no vá, por que la variación de la resistencia de la lámpara no es lineal y altera la respuesta del tweeter.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 23, 2010)

Pirateman dijo:


> *Lo mejor que se puede hacer, es aprender de los grosos.....*



Por eso en el mensaje nùmero 4, puse el link....
Eduardo, me sacaste la aclaraciòn de la punta de la lengua.
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

Pirateman dijo:


> Lo mejor que se puede hacer, es aprender de los grosos, al margen de un divisor de frecuencias bien dimensionado y calculado, empresas como JBL ponen en sus tweeters una lamparita de automovil de 12 volts en serie, la lampara se debe calcular su potencia, de acuerdo al watage con el que se va a trabajar. Si mal no recuerdo, para los jbl2404 birradiales de 40 wats rms, ponian una lamparita de 36 vatios, que al llegar a cierta potencia comienza a encenderse en los picos consumiendo el exceso de potencia, funcionando a la vez como fusible




Eso se usaba cuando los compresores/limitadores eran caros, la no linealidad de la lámpara genera ciertos problemas, era muy sensible a quemarse y dejarte sin agudos, y para potencias serias la lámpara es o muy grande o muy cara.

Hoy en día un compresor/limitador/expansor/ y desser cuesta menos de 150 dólares.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 23, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> http://sound.whsites.net/tweeters.htm
> 
> porquè los tweeters revientan !


 
Un poco de risa cuando el autor afirma lo siguiente:



> Bear in mind that most "ordinary" (non-audiophile) people will not be aware that there is anything wrong at this point! Liberal quantities of alcohol enriched fluids will ensure that ears remain unresponsive to the assault. Given the number of times I have heard about peoples' speakers "blowing up" during (or after - allegedly) a party, we can safely conclude that the requirement for more noise is far greater than any need for quality.


"Tenga en cuenta que la mayoría de gente "normal" (no audiófilo) no es consciente de que hay algo equivocado en este punto (distorsión)! Liberales cantidades de alcohol o líquidos enriquecidos asegurarán de que los oídos permanezcan insensibles al ataque. Dado el número de veces que he oído hablar a la gente de "volar" altavoces durante (o después - al parecer) una fiesta, podemos concluir con seguridad que la exigencia de más ruido, es mucho mayor que cualquier necesidad de calidad."


PD: ironías de la vida misma.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 23, 2010)

Me permito hacerte una corrección:


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> "Liberales cantidades de alcohol o líquidos enriquecidos asegurarán de que los oídos...


Ahí debería decir "Importantes/grandes cantidades de fluídos/líquidos enriquecidos con alcohol asegurarán que los oídos..."

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Me permito hacerte una corrección


Gracias por ello. Imaginaba que algo andaba mal ahí, no se puede confiar plenamente en los traductores.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 24, 2010)

Si lees con detenimiento cada proyecto o artículo en la página de Rod, encontrarás que el humor es una constante, aparte de tener su lugar en especial, dentro de la página (hay una sección dedicada al humor).
Sds.


----------



## Pirateman (Ago 25, 2010)

Yo estoy de acuerdo que seria lo mejor un compresor limitador, tambien seria mejor un crossover activo, pero fijate que el le estaba poniendo como filtros nada mas que unos capacitores, y tampoco sabemos que modelo de tweters esta poniendo, B&C speakers, en la actualidad sigue poniendo lamparitas (2x36watts en serie) en los crossovers pasivos de sus sistemas de 2 y 3 vias, los datos estan disponibles en su seccion de descargas. Y si vamos a hablar de high end, que busque en la pagina de Holimar y pregunte por Alex, en telefono que figura alli, pero me parece que esa nbo era la idea


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Pirateman dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo que seria lo mejor un compresor limitador, tambien seria mejor un crossover activo, pero fijate que el le estaba poniendo como filtros nada mas que unos capacitores, y tampoco sabemos que modelo de tweters esta poniendo, B&C speakers, en la actualidad sigue poniendo lamparitas (2x36watts en serie) en los crossovers pasivos de sus sistemas de 2 y 3 vias, los datos estan disponibles en su seccion de descargas. *Y si vamos a hablar de high end*, que busque en la pagina de Holimar y pregunte por Alex, en telefono que figura alli, pero me parece que esa nbo era la idea



No no, estamos hablando de algo superior al Hi End, el Hi Fi.
No queremos sistemas con las pistas de la PCB bañadas en oro (totalmente al cuete) y que te lo cobren una fortuna.  
Solo queremos que suene lo mas parecido al original, sin extracostos.   
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> No no, estamos hablando de algo superior al Hi End, el Hi Fi.
> No queremos sistemas con las pistas de la PCB bañadas en oro (totalmente al cuete) y que te lo cobren una fortuna.
> Solo queremos que suene lo mas parecido al original, sin extracostos.
> Sds.


 

Bañar en oro es suuuuuuuuuuper sencillo , yo lo hacía con unos contactos que trabajaban en un medio muy muy agresivo (se carcomía el soporte de los platinos )

Comprás Cianuro de oro y una tirita de zinc (Zn , no chapa galvanizada )

En un recipiente plástico o de vidrio sumergís la pieza en el cianuro de oro , introducís la tirita de Zinc y tocás el metal que querés se bañe y listo , cuanto más tiempo más grueso será el baño de oro 24 kilates . 

Hay unos kits al efecto.

Saludos !


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Que bueno, dosme, yo me referìa a los Holimar, que los anuncian como que su sonido es superior, entre otras cosas, debido al baño de oro de las pistas de sus PCB. (Hi End.......)
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2010)

Jeje , el sonido de los Holimar se debía a que el Ing. Blatt hacía aparear los transistores , y las resistencias y capacitores eran medidas con instrumental .

Lo otro era una argucia de venta 

Saludos !


----------



## josemarti (May 31, 2012)

Tengo un amplificador que me quema los tweeters cuando se los conecto, el amplificador suena con sus parlantes pero todo tweeter que le pongo lo quema, no duran ni un minuto, que tendria que hacerle al amplificador para arreglar ese porblemita.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2012)

Con la información que dás, y sin mediciones, no puedo recomendarte ninguna solución, por que no sé las condiciones de operación del sistema...y cualquier cosa que te diga sería una especulación sin mucho sentido.


----------



## nasaserna (May 31, 2012)

Paisanito. Traduciendo a colombiano la respuesta que Nuestro Gran Compañero y maestro Ezavalla te da. verifica si tiene por lo menos un condensador en serie el equipo en la conexión del tuiter. y un dato muy importante es la potencia dl amplificador en cuestión. Desde Antioquia Suerte!


----------



## josemarti (May 31, 2012)

Bueno amigo no se si estos datos le sirvan, el amplificador es un clon de la qsc 1300 que esta en el foro, los paralntes son unos spain de 1000 wats, maneja un voltaje de 80 0 80 a 20 amperios, primero le coloque unos tweter de bobina marca tech no se si los conoscan pues decian 300 watt cuanod los compre, los tenia com una resistancia de 10 ohmios x 10 watts em serie con un condenso de .47 microfaradio a 250 voltios, cuando estose me quemaron le coloque unos piezo electricos 4 en total, cuando los conecte se quemaraon de una, como cuando hay un corto las riendas estaban quemadas, y desde alli en adelnte todo tieter que le pongo se me quema, le medi si tenia voltaje en la salida y nada esta normal todo porque con los parlantes suena normal, el problema es cuando le pongo twetere se sinete el olor a quemado cuando los conecto pero algo curioso se queman los tweter pero el ampli sigue sonando y nunca se ha quemado, la otra vez me dijeron que mirara si era que el ampli estba oscilando, no sabria como establcer eso seria importante que me orientaran a arreglar esta falla, o sera que los twetwer no tienen la capacidad para aguantar la potencia del ampli y es por esoq ues e me queman, porque de ser asi que me recomiendam gracias a la atencion prestada.


----------



## nachoti (May 31, 2012)

Amigo josemarti,

Será que tienes oscilación en el ampli y esto destruye tus tweeters?? Revisa

Cordial saludo


----------



## eleccortez (Jun 1, 2012)

josemarti dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigo no se si estos datos le sirvan, el amplificador es un clon de la qsc 1300 que esta en el foro, los paralntes son unos spain de 1000 wats, maneja un voltaje de 80 0 80 a 20 amperios, primero le coloque unos tweter de bobina marca tech no se si los conoscan pues decian 300 watt cuanod los compre, los tenia com una resistancia de 10 ohmios x 10 watts em serie con un condenso de .47 microfaradio a 250 voltios, cuando estose me quemaron le coloque unos piezo electricos 4 en total, cuando los conecte se quemaraon de una, como cuando hay un corto las riendas estaban quemadas, y desde alli en adelnte todo tieter que le pongo se me quema, le medi si tenia voltaje en la salida y nada esta normal todo porque con los parlantes suena normal, el problema es cuando le pongo twetere se sinete el olor a quemado cuando los conecto pero algo curioso se queman los tweter pero el ampli sigue sonando y nunca se ha quemado, la otra vez me dijeron que mirara si era que el ampli estba oscilando, no sabria como establcer eso seria importante que me orientaran a arreglar esta falla, o sera que los twetwer no tienen la capacidad para aguantar la potencia del ampli y es por esoq ues e me queman, porque de ser asi que me recomiendam gracias a la atencion prestada.



vas a necesitar un osciloscopio para verificar si esta oscilando .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2012)

eleccortez dijo:
			
		

> vas a necesitar un osciloscopio para verificar si esta oscilando .



O un milivoltímetro de audio, (Que responda hasta unos 50KhZ)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 1, 2012)

josemarti dijo:
			
		

> amigo ezavalla le podria hacer la siguiente consulta, que podria ser que tengo un amplificador que me quema los tweter cuando selos conecto, el ampli suena con sus parlante perotodo tweter que le pomgo lo quema, no duran ni un minuto, que tendria que hacerle al ampli para arreglar ese porblemita.



Cuando comiences un tema trata de preguntar en general para que tengas mas respuesta que te ayuden con tu asunto y no se limite solo a la persona que nombras.

Siempre debes colocar un fusible para que no quemes y quemes de nuevo y por lo pronto te diría que saque esa R y coloque un foco acorde para que encuentre una R afín a la potencia y el tweeter que esta por demás de encima para mi gusto y busques el tweeter adecuado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2012)

josemarti dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigo no se si estos datos le sirvan, el amplificador es un clon de la qsc 1300 que esta en el foro, los paralntes son unos spain de 1000 wats, maneja un voltaje de 80 0 80 a 20 amperios, primero le coloque unos tweter de bobina marca tech no se si los conoscan pues decian 300 watt cuanod los compre, los tenia com una resistancia de 10 ohmios x 10 watts em serie con un condenso de .47 microfaradio a 250 voltios, cuando estose me quemaron le coloque unos piezo electricos 4 en total, cuando los conecte se quemaraon de una, como cuando hay un corto las riendas estaban quemadas, y desde alli en adelnte todo tieter que le pongo se me quema, le medi si tenia voltaje en la salida y nada esta normal todo porque con los parlantes suena normal, el problema es cuando le pongo twetere se sinete el olor a quemado cuando los conecto pero algo curioso se queman los tweter pero el ampli sigue sonando y nunca se ha quemado, la otra vez me dijeron que mirara si era que el ampli estba oscilando, no sabria como establcer eso seria importante que me orientaran a arreglar esta falla, o sera que los twetwer no tienen la capacidad para aguantar la potencia del ampli y es por esoq ues e me queman, porque de ser asi que me recomiendam gracias a la atencion prestada.


Lo que te sucede "parece" raro (digo parece por que no das información de la potencia aplicada al baffle cuando se queman los tweeters).
Te recomiendo que trabajes en forma ordenada, que pongas los tweeters piezo (para que sea barato)*con el esquema del primer post*de *este tema* y que comiences a probar a baja potencia, subiéndola progresivamente hasta llegar a un valor *razonable *de operación del sistema. Antes de cada aumento debés mantener un tiempo la potencia aplicada y verificar si las resistencias calientan o hay algún indicio de alguna "irregularidad".

Tal como te han dicho, es del todo probable que tu amplificador esté oscilando, y por otra parte, los valores de la resistencia y del capacitor que has puesto son cualquier verdura, así que te pido que respetes el esquema indicado.

Luego de las pruebas volvé para contarnos que sucedió...

Saludos!


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Bueno con mis pocos conocimientos y mi poca experiencia en el campo de la sonorización, ya pasé por esa experiencia en mis primeras en sonido de discotecas, teatros y otros lugares. tuve esos mismos problemas, y casi estoy seguro de llevas al limite tu amplificador, ese tipo de quemas lo viví en carne propia cuando empecé a hacer mis propios montajes y en el caso de los pprimeros los tech sp996, estoy casi seguro que eran esos, con un condensador de .47uF y la resistencia soportan hasta 150Wrms en gama completa sin exagerar en la distorsión, por mucho tiempo, lamentablemente estos tuiters tienen una respuesta muy pobre en las mas altas frecuencias y al tratar de manejar los ecualizadores para mejorar la salida de los brillos introducía mucha distorsión.

los piezoeléctricos entre comillas tienen un sonido mas brillante, pero.. no es el mejor y su aguante... depende demasiado de la conexión.

creo que deberías tratar de usar filtro  crossover activo esto implica otro amplificador y mas cables,
pero la mejora en fidelidad y el usar menos potencia para lograr un mejor rendimiento de los equipos y claro aumentarís su duración

cito las especificaciones que nos dio pero las envió a otro foro
"Bueno amigo no se si estos datos le sirvan, el amplificador es un clon de la qsc 1300 que esta en el foro, los paralntes son unos spain de 1000 wats, maneja un voltaje de 80 0 80 a 20 amperios, primero le coloque unos tweter de bobina marca tech no se si los conoscan pues decian 300 watt cuanod los compre, los tenia com una resistancia de 10 ohmios x 10 watts em serie con un condenso de .47 microfaradio a 250 voltios, cuando estose me quemaron le coloque unos piezo electricos 4 en total, cuando los conecte se quemaraon de una, como cuando hay un corto las riendas estaban quemadas, y desde alli en adelnte todo tieter que le pongo se me quema, le medi si tenia voltaje en la salida y nada esta normal todo porque con los parlantes suena normal, el problema es cuando le pongo twetere se sinete el olor a quemado cuando los conecto pero algo curioso se queman los tweter pero el ampli sigue sonando y nunca se ha quemado, la otra vez me dijeron que mirara si era que el ampli estba os!
 cilando, no sabria como establcer eso seria importante que me orientaran a arreglar esta falla, o sera que los twetwer no tienen la capacidad para aguantar la potencia del ampli y es por esoq ues e me queman, porque de ser asi que me recomiendam gracias a la atencion prestada."



El usar un crossover activo (ojalá con limitadores)te puede quitar ese dolor de cabeza a mi lo quito, ademas los mejores tuiter o tweeters o brillos o como les digamos piezoeléctricos no dan un mejor sonido que los de imán medianos. no los desecho dl todo en el caso de los tech que quemaste simplemente compreles el repuesto que cuesta en Colombia aproximadamnte 10.000 pesos y puedes usarlos ayudados con los piezoelectricos con un corte mas alto para que les ayuden a los tech en las frecuencias que estos no logran reproducir


----------



## josemarti (Jun 1, 2012)

Bueno amigos tomare todas estas recomendaciones que me dan para ver si logro solucionar este problemita, pero yo puse a funcionare el amplificador con sonido bajo para ver si de pronto era la potencia y no igual se quemaron los piezo electricos y los tech huelen a quemado, y me toco desconectarlos y colocar los brillos por aparte con otro amplificador.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Viendo el esquema del clon qsc 1300 en el foro(apenas estoy aprendiendo a usar el buscador), veo que la potencia del amplificador sobrepasa en mucho la soportada por los tuiters que estas usando. pues como te escribí yo he usado los tech 996 (coil 1.5 pulg, 30oz mag), y sufriendo soportan los 150Wrms,(con el condensador 1uf y 10 a 10w, en gama completa) pueden aguantar otro tanto con un buen crossover y con una termo-resistencia, casi los 250W. el problema que tienes, es que, para un amplificador como ese de mas de 1000Wrms a 8 ohmios, eso en en mi ramo que es la amplificación, es mucho, de hecho demasiado para todos los piezoelectricos que he usado.
Ese amplificador es el indicado para utilizarlo en los bajos, (con un crossover activo), pero si quieres meterle toda esa potencia a unos bafles en gama completa, debes tener crossover pasivo muy robusto (como el de D.A.S rf 215) y ni hablar de los compenentes, pues ni 
los spain de 1000w(si son los 15s1000 solo soportan por catálogo 600W rms los 1000w son pico y los he usado y se destrozan con menos, recuerda que su respuesta va de 40Hz a1.5KHz), lo que deja un hueco de frecuencia muy grande para tus tuiters,  soportaran tu equipo a buena potencia


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2012)

Mid-High range compression driver

Specifications:
• Power: 150/300W (Rms/Max)
• Frequency: 1000 - 20kHz
• Sensitivity: 102 ± 3dB
• Impedance: 8 Ohm
• Magnet structure: 25 oz
• Magnet size: 113x20mm
• Voice coil: 1.5" High Temperature Coil
• Fitting screw: 1-3/8" x 18 TP


----------

